# Motherboard issues/Postcode 7F



## cconner6156 (Feb 12, 2006)

*Ok TSF i need ur help more then ever. No boot. mobo*

I have a Dead mobo booter and the post code it gives me is 7F
Enabling NMI source are enabling is in progress
A. What does that mean.
b. How do i fix it?
Need more info?
Either reply or i got aim
tlithru
Please  
ty


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

Code 7F seems to be a video card problem. Try removing the video card, blowing out the connector with some canned air, and re-seating the video card firmly and fully.


----------



## cconner6156 (Feb 12, 2006)

*hm*

are u sure for the Phoenix bios?
the error is Enabling NMI is in progross


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Try a cmos clear:

Switch off the power supply unit or pull off the power cord. There is a CMOS jumper near the battery. Change the jumper position from default 1-2 to 2-3 for one minute to discharge the CMOS data, check your motherboard for the correct pin numbers, and then put it back to default 1-2. Switch on the power supply unit or pull in the power cord. Press the power-on button to boot up system. If it works, hit "Del" key to enter the BIOS setup page to do correct settings.

Or try to remove the cmos battery for 20 minutes. Unplug the machine and de-static yourself before entering.


----------



## cconner6156 (Feb 12, 2006)

*hm*

my nifty mobo has no jumber its an red button. u just press it no need to take out the bat or enything

I found out the erro rit was my gfx card and the IRQ with it
i plugged in a differnt one and via la it worked.


----------



## cconner6156 (Feb 12, 2006)

I recently Turned on my computer and it wouldnt boot
So i plugged in my Techaid dead mother board post code thingy and it gives me the code 7F
Which is enabling NMI is in progress. 
Well i tried everything striping it reseting the bios and nothing works
So i decided to plug in my other (dead) Gfx card Card which works but i cant see enything out of it. Just red lines and i saw it went to bios and everything.
And these two gfx cards are the same

So in reality would it work if i plug in the good one in another pc? would it work?
Is it jus thte IRQ messing up? If so how would i reset it?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

my gut tells me you have two bad video cards a dead one and one that is kinda dead with pixel problems


try the one you are hoping is the good one in another machine


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

i dont think its an IRQ problem unless you have recently added more hardware ?????


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Remove everything except the cpu, memory and your hard drive. Boot using the minimum. Do you get the error?

From what I read the Phoenix bios gives beep codes, where did you see 7F? 
http://www.amptron.com/html/bios.beepcodes.html


----------



## cconner6156 (Feb 12, 2006)

Techaid its a soyo product for dead mobo .


----------



## cconner6156 (Feb 12, 2006)

Techaid its a soyo product for dead mobo .

I tried removing everything The only way it works is with the dead Gfx card But i cant see enything just red lines


----------



## cconner6156 (Feb 12, 2006)

well i dont know if this offected it but My dad recently Had a shipment of Sata harddrives since i was working He used my machine . like over 100Sats 
Would that affect it constanltly pluggint them in and out 
But clearing the cmos would that take care of it?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

that wouldnt make your problem


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

So you saying you can use a faulty vid card but cannot see anything when it boots? 
Do you have onboard vid to try? 

Reset the bios by tapping the Del key or F1 key to enter setup set to default settings and try the new vid card


----------



## cconner6156 (Feb 12, 2006)

Ahh thats a nice Idea.
You know i wish i had an onboard i guess they dont use them in the newer mobos /sigh
Nope that didnt work


----------



## cconner6156 (Feb 12, 2006)

hmm thats the only thing i can think off atm . I think im better off buy a new mobo and stuff. /sigh


----------

